# Topics > Robotics > Smartphone robots >  Oddwerx, Autonomous Smartphone Robots, OLogic, Sunnyvale, California, USA

## Airicist

Manufacturer - OLogic

facebook.com/oddwerx

"Oddwerx - Autonomous Smartphone Robots" on Kickstarter

----------


## Airicist

Published on Mar 27, 2012




> Smartphones typically don't have lots of personality however, with an Oddwerx Robot you can make your iPhone or Android phone into a fun, highly interactive robot, suitable to some of the most advanced robotics R&D problems.
> 
> Oddwerx is a platform that fuses together consumer, social robot applications, with advanced robotics R&D and allows for a wide array of open apps and accessories. It supports, both iPhone and Android phones, with connectivity for tablets such as iPad, and Android tablets. Oddwerx has a developer API, along with sample applications, and offers support for projects such as ROS from Willow Garage, Cloud Robotics from MyRobots.com and the Google Cellbots Project.

----------


## Airicist

Oddwerx Smartphone Robot ROS Demo with PS3 Remote 

Published on Apr 10, 2012




> Ever since we launched the Kickstarter for the Oddwerx everyone has asked to see more demos of the robot running ROS (Robot Operating System) from Willow Garage. In this demo, we have taken the PS3 Controller ROS node which is well known and well documented, and added the plumbing to allow the control messages, to be passed to the ROS node running on a Google Nexus-S Android smartphone, so you can drive it around.
> 
> This video tries to briefly explain how the system fits together and how easy it is, once you have a ROS setup, to allow a small, desktop, robot to take advantage of the power of ROS.

----------

